# I Really Want A Outback 210Rs, But...



## spike747 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been looking at the the Outback 210 and Spree 210. Both are very similar. I like the overall look and feel of the Outback better, but there is one really big drawback I've seen. The kitchen storage seems to be quite a bit less then the Spree which is funny since the two are basically identical in floor plans.

Can anyone comment on their storage in their 210's. Good/bad???

Thanks.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Loads of storage for us in our 210. We often camp with 4 to 6 in our TT and have had no issue with storage space. It can be a little cramped if sleeping 6 with both the dinnette and sofa down but manageable.

We use under the lower bunk for stroing everyone's luggage. The pantry is huge IMHO and DW has it well stocked. There is also a large space under the sofa that a simple MOD would make accessible.

Happy Camping and Safe Travels


----------



## spike747 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm just disappointed with the cupboards over the sink and the cupboards under the sink. Almost twice the space on the Spree over the Outback. But I like the rest of the Outback better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't really comment on the Spree 210, as I've never seen one in person. It does look like a better cabinet over the sink, but the Outbacks come with soooo much more, that I think you will be much better off with an Outback.

..besides, there is no www.spreeers.com to support you down the road.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We chose our Outback (250RS) for the layout and the king bed plus the price was right. We also had a nice extra thrown in - a honda generator. I've been a kz spree - and they are nice, but, we didn't feel comfortable with no supports under the king bed. However, I believe the 2010 Outback models are doing away with those supports!

Best of luck on your decision and, as someone mentioned, you have a great site here for resources with the Outback!

Rick


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

KZ is a nice unit. The space that you talk about is good for plastic light stuff. I am not sure it is priority #1. Anyway, we travel every year for two weeks with 4-5 people. The upper bunk in the front is home to everyone's clothes via laundry baskets. Works like a charm... Dirty stuff goes under the table seat and again it works like a charm... We stock the food for 2 weeks on the road with very little eating out... Who likes to wait in line at the local food joints.... No, no shortage of space within these RV's.. j

Good luck with your pick!!

Brad H.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I Really Want A Outback 210Rs, But...


I think your topic says it all........

If you *really* want an Outback, you won't be satisfied with anything else. I've always found more cabinet space than I ever used, both with the 26RS and the 31RQs, so I don't think that's really much of a problem.

Go for it. Take the plunge. Go OUTBACK!

Mark


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Rick,
Where did you hear that the supports are being eliminated on the 2010s? I'm curious--looked at the Keystone site and still see them there. Thanks....


----------

